# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Controlado el vertido de más de 30.000 litros de combustible al río Cares

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...e-al-rio-cares




> *Controlado el vertido de más de 30.000 litros de combustible al río Cares*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23/05/2017 | EUROPA PRESS
> 
> ...

----------

frfmfrfm (23-may-2017),JMTrigos (24-may-2017),perdiguera (23-may-2017)

----------

